# What colour is this?



## Jesi

Any insight please ladies as to whether this has any colour to it? :-k


----------



## Bevziibubble

Welcome to BabyandBump :) 

It looks like it has a bit of colour to it. Fingers crossed :)


----------



## Jesi

Thank you, I was here many many years ago when I had my 1st daughter, she is now 9. I'm going to have to be patient for a few days and test again. Fingers crossed.


----------



## mummy2lola

I can see a pink line,looks like an early :bfp: xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Jesi said:


> Thank you, I was here many many years ago when I had my 1st daughter, she is now 9. I'm going to have to be patient for a few days and test again. Fingers crossed.

Fingers crossed for your next test :dust:


----------



## JessdueJan

Good luck for your next test xx


----------



## Missy.

I see pink! Certainly looks like an early bfp, good luck :)


----------



## love.peace

Good luck


----------



## Jesi

Thanks so much ladies. I've not made this last 5 days easy on myself, done a test almost every day after getting the positive on Wednesday, but all came back negative. My OH brought a test yesterday, got the wrong one and brought a digital, which came back not pregnant. My AF is due on Thursday, so 3 days time, did a FRER test this morning at about 10.30am, and the line came up within the 3 minutes. Took another after school run, as I've been convinced the boots test was wrong and the line came up, also within the time frame.

You can see colour in the lines? How did a boots test pick it up so early :rofl:

In the 2nd picture the bottom test was still wet when photo was taken, the top test was dried from morning.


----------



## Bevziibubble

I see lines with colour!


----------



## smileyfaces

Id say those frers are positive!


----------



## Classic Girl

BFP


----------

